# Who's next



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I make it a point to support our Site Vendors and trade with our members. Thankfully, there's a lot of good stuff out there.

I've bought a bamboo PS-1 and a maple PS-1 and traded for a BB Shooter from A+ Slingshots. Perry's design is the definitive modern board cut and it's crafted to perfection.

I've bought an EPS from Performance Catapults. It's the finest and most beeautifully made slingshot I have seen. A premium product.

I've bought several bands from Tex-Shooter in all the grades that he makes. Bill's bands are fast and accurate and will make a keen shooter out of almost any frame.

I've bought a whole heap of bands and a pocker plinker from Flatband. Gary offers the most comprehensive selection of bespoke bands.

I've bought a laminate pocket shooter from Bunnybuster. I like his old world style and craftsmanship.

I've bought an excellent cord wrapped natural and a carved from baumstamm.

I bought USA Slingshots' first frame sold on the forum.

I bought bands, rubber and bullet moulds from fish.

I've traded with Dayhiker for a natural fork and his JoeT. Bill's a good amateur maker and his bands really rock.

I've got some stuff from Hogancastings in the works.

I've also already placed orders for two of smitty's slingshots.

Besides Martin and Chepo, who's works are rare as hen's teeth, what am I missing out on? What undiscovered gems await discovery?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

King Cat's http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry10747

Mike Snody's - $lingshots made out of 100$ bills


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Dan, I don't know what you might like, but I think Chaneke Josh makes some really nice frames, and there have been a few from Jeff (shot in the foot) I wouldn't mind owning. Don't forget Rayshot -- his slingshots look excellent!
And of course I agree about Martin and Chepo -- who wouldn't?
King Kat and Snoddy are surely on everybody's wishlist too. . .


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the kudos and supporting the sport Dan! -- Tex


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Hawk2009 has a good shooter


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I make good cattys!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I hate these naming names things. You always forget somebody. I have one of hawk's and it's a fine shooter and a rugged field tool too. (sorry hawk)
Oh, and Dan: please edit your post. Those bands on the Joe T are not made by me -- they're Tex Shooter's bands. No wonder they're so great, huh?


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't forget u also preordered a joerg sprave design


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a small ergo that Ive been working on. I am finally happy with how it is shooting, and now am working on

four prototypes.

I am hoping to have them for sale later in the year in four variations, hence the four prototypes.

When they are ready if you like any of them I would be more than happy to trade with you.

I should have some pictures to post soon.

Martin


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Dan, I don't know what you might like, but I think Chaneke Josh makes some really nice frames, and there have been a few from Jeff (shot in the foot) I wouldn't mind owning. Don't forget Rayshot -- his slingshots look excellent!
> And of course I agree about Martin and Chepo -- who wouldn't?
> King Kat and Snoddy are surely on everybody's wishlist too. . .










money talk first.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> Don't forget u also preordered a joerg sprave design


Don't worry -- I haven't forgotten. When I saw you sold that "Terminator" I thought it was mine and got very upset until I figured out it was something else.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Martin said:


> I have a small ergo that Ive been working on. I am finally happy with how it is shooting, and now am working on
> 
> four prototypes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Dan, get yourself a Pickle Fork Shooter from Darrell - they're great fun and even someone with my cumbersome Caucasian hands can handle them comfortably so don't let their small form-factor deceive you!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Don't forget u also preordered a joerg sprave design


Don't worry -- I haven't forgotten. When I saw you sold that "Terminator" I thought it was mine and got very upset until I figured out it was something else.








[/quote]

haha, as of now dayhiker, dan, and ray (recurvemaster) have ordered them (in order) hopefuly soon!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> Dan, get yourself a Pickle Fork Shooter from Darrell - they're great fun and even someone with my cumbersome Caucasian hands can handle them comfortably so don't let their small form-factor deceive you!


Thanks for the Plug Sam, as soon as I can I will put a PFS in the mail to Dan well, maybe I'll put two, one for flats and one for tubes.

Dan sent me a Micarta and with its slim form it does fit the hand so its right on Target for me and I am a no frills kinda guy and I just like for something to work and the Micarta does just that and of course I am biased when it comes to bands. Micarta plus Tex Express Bands equals a Dynamic Duo.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

dgui said:


> Dan, get yourself a Pickle Fork Shooter from Darrell - they're great fun and even someone with my cumbersome Caucasian hands can handle them comfortably so don't let their small form-factor deceive you!


Thanks for the Plug Sam, as soon as I can I will put a PFS in the mail to Dan well, maybe I'll put two, one for flats and one for tubes.

Dan sent me a Micarta and with its slim form it does fit the hand so its right on Target for me and I am a no frills kinda guy and I just like for something to work and the Micarta does just that and of course I am biased when it comes to bands. Micarta plus Tex Express Bands equals a Dynamic Duo.
[/quote]

Aye, using a butterfly style with your _PFS _and Tex's _Express Bands _ results in crazy speeds with 3/8" steel, I packed potting compost really tightly into a _Pringles _can and it went straight through both sides with such velocity that it still rebounded off the brick wall behind it!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, this is turning into a great feel-good thread with everybody chiming in to nominate their personal favourites, which is just what I want.

Please don't take this as a fishing exercise for free slingshots. I plan to buy or trade for any slingshots. There's so many ideas that I had better make a bunch more of my own. I'm hard at work. Today I shipped Jeff one of my T1's, but in Honey coloured G10. I've about to start a steel core for Evan and Harald and I should make dnullify a micarta one soon. There's a slingshot to be made for Aaron in exchange for the forum stickers too.

And yes, I did order a Terminator from Evan and I bought one of King Cat's books through Amazon and for a time I owned one of Snody's Activator factory collaborations. I bought a pellet catcher, a slingshot and some bands off danny. Somewhere crossing the Pacific is a straight trade with Peresh and I seem to remember one in progress with mr.joel. There is also a growing list of people that have my T1's and bands and it won't be long before the Scallops are available. This is only the beginning of a long and pleasant adventure.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

T1 rendered in Honey coloured G10!


----------



## powelly (Jun 25, 2010)

Baumstaum i own his german beech board cut and it is a beautiful piece of work and also a great shot.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a few on here i will be making slingshots for and sending them, but not untill i think im good enough, im ok chopping trees down, but i have a way to go, i never made a board cut before i came on here, 
there is a few on here that have kindly made me some slingshots and i hope to repay them as soon as i improve, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

powelly said:


> Baumstaum i own his german beech board cut and it is a beautiful piece of work and also a great shot.


Dude! Magnificent! I have only a few years of useful life left in me, but I will catch up with that German bastard if it's the last of my life's struggles.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Dan, it's great the thread turned out the way you like


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> I have a few on here i will be making slingshots for and sending them, but not untill i think im good enough, im ok chopping trees down, but i have a way to go, i never made a board cut before i came on here, there is a few on here that have kindly made me some slingshots and i hope to repay them as soon as i improve, jeff


There's no hurry, but I'm excited at the idea of seeing what your style is.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sam said:


> T1 rendered in Honey coloured G10!


Jeff lost the paper micarta T1 I originally sent him to a fork hit, rendering it unsafe.










That's OK, as that frame was only intended as a testing platform for my hand-cut prototype bands. Jeff has been a great help to me giving me a lot of feedback on my bands and testing them to failure. That's a mammoth task as the bandset lasted over 7,000 shots before it failed at the side of tie hole on the pouch. He retied and just kept on shooting, with the bands finally giving out and producing this fork hit. I'm sure Jeff didn't expect to have to do so much work on it when he agreed to test them, and certainly has much more time invested in the frame and bands than I did making them.

He developed quite an attachment to it and sounded to be down in the dumps when he reported the loss, so I decided to make a frame that would outlast the bands a bit better. The honey G10 board is made in China and considered inferior to the Japanese made jade green stuff which is denser, harder and a sod to cut. Nevertheless, having shot three wood and paper micarta slingshots into a total of eight pieces by clamping them into a vice and bouncing 30J fork hits off them periodically, I finally settled on a fork of this material. The test rig design is the same except no finger hole and has sustained many major fork hits, including some from crazy big 70g lead sinkers the size of a small egg (and remember the fork is clamped rigidly in a vice!) Yup, this is about as strong as they come.



















Sorry for the poor photos and the narcissistic digression above, but I love making these.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> T1 rendered in Honey coloured G10!


Jeff lost the paper micarta T1 I originally sent him to a fork hit, rendering it unsafe.










That's OK, as that frame was only intended as a testing platform for my hand-cut prototype bands. Jeff has been a great help to me giving me a lot of feedback on my bands and testing them to failure. That's a mammoth task as the bandset lasted over 7,000 shots before it failed at the side of tie hole on the pouch. He retied and just kept on shooting, with the bands finally giving out and producing this fork hit. I'm sure Jeff didn't expect to have to do so much work on it when he agreed to test them, and certainly has much more time invested in the frame and bands than I did making them.

He developed quite an attachment to it and sounded to be down in the dumps when he reported the loss, so I decided to make a frame that would outlast the bands a bit better. The honey G10 board is made in China and considered inferior to the Japanese made jade green stuff which is denser, harder and a sod to cut. Nevertheless, having shot three wood and paper micarta slingshots into a total of eight pieces by clamping them into a vice and bouncing 30J fork hits off them periodically, I finally settled on a fork of this material. The test rig design is the same except no finger hole and has sustained many major fork hits, including some from crazy big 70g lead sinkers the size of a small egg (and remember the fork is clamped rigidly in a vice!) Yup, this is about as strong as they come.



















Sorry for the poor photos and the narcissistic digression above, but I love making these.
[/quote]

The slingshot is now on my bedroom wall, and yes i was gutted, i have took a lot of game with that one, and also shreded a lot of cans, im not really one for target shooting but i couldnt put this one down, when i say 7000 shots that is when i lost count, it will be a good few more, and i cant wait for the next ones, all the crows up the farm are sticking there fingers up at me, ha ha, not for long, jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm so jealous!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

That's an amazing SS dan! I love the g10


----------

